# Where to go from here...



## Rubi (Mar 25, 2014)

My dear Rubi is soon to cross the rainbow bridge. The symptoms of her PT have come over her so fast the meds have only made the slightest of difference and the improvement was so very short lived. I can not get her to even take liquids any longer. I can not believe that she has deteriorated so fast and I can do nothing, not even get medicine into her body. I can only hold her frail and failing body until she slips away... Her cage mate can't understand what is wrong, they have always been together until now. What could I possibly do to ease the separation?


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Give them lots of arm time,,,chin rubs,,, nuggies,,,,rats are short changed in their lives,,,,,after I lost Mouse,,I was torn,,,,(he was a rescue,,and only 18 months old) I decided to jump back in and re-home 2 other boys,,,they could join Helix,,the fellow I still had, best thing I did,,,been super so far,,,it did help ease the lose,,,knowing I am giving a home to 2 super little guys.


----------

